# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Jätti-Wiimat

## jtm

Sain juuri tietää, että "Jätti-Wiimoilla" pääsee vielä ensi talvikaudellakin, eli "Jätti-Wiimoja" ei vielä poisteta. Ainakaan Tkl:n toimesta "Jätti-Wiimoja" ei museoida.

----------


## ultrix

Lienee kuitenkin selvää, että seuraava aikataulukausi jää Wiimojen wiimeiseksi.

----------


## jtm

Palataan pitkästä aikaa tähän viestiketjuun... Tkl:llä kävi 3(kolme) historioitsijaa katsomassa jotain "Jätti-Wiimoista" ilmesesti #207 mielessään museoida joku näistä yksilöistä. Kyllä olisin suuresti ihmetellyt, jos ei mitään näistä 10kpl (#200-#209) "Jätti-Wiimasta" olisi museoitu. Voisin veikata, että historijoitsija olisi Mobilia.

----------


## Eppu

Olisi tosiaan hienoa jos yksi sarjan yksilöistä päätyisi museoon. Onhan autosarja monessa mielessä ainutlaatuinen - ei pelkästään Tampereen vaan koko maan mittakaavassa.

Sinänsä sääli, että ainoa museoitu Ajokki City on tuo sisu #584. Mielummin olisin toivonut, että ainakin yksi city-nivel olisi museoitu. Nuo autot kun olivat melko keskeinen osa TKL:n kalustoa aikanaan. Mutta tämä on jo off topic, joten ei siitä sen enempää. (Toisaalta Tampereen museoautoillekin voisi perustaa oman ketjunsa tänne...)

----------


## jtm

#207 on myyty jollekin AAK:lle.

----------


## Puolimatala

TKL #207 on myytävänä nettikoneessa www.nettikone.com/665852

----------


## Jufo

Onkohan Wiimat vielä liikenteessä kesällä / ensi syksynä?

----------


## jtm

Jos ne on vielä syksyllä niin ne poistetaan viimeistään silloin kun tulee uudet tai kun vuosi vaihtuu.

----------


## JSL

Eihän tolla 207:lla oo mitään virkaa koska kone on rikki. Ostajan pitäisi hakea lavetilla pois (automaattilaatikko) ja olla ehjä motti tilalle, koska laakerivikasen koneen korjaaminen on hidasta hommaa.

----------


## Jykke

TKL:n Wiima Volvo 208 on museoitu.

Museoinnin takana on noin kymmenen eri puolilta Suomea olevan joukkoliikenneharrastajan ryhmä. Auto on tarkoitus säilyttää alkuperäisessä asussa ja täysin toimintakuntoisena. Auto siirtyi tänään puolilta päivin uusille omistajilleen. Kiinnostuneilla on varmasti jossain vaiheessa mahdollisuus päästä auton kyytiin museoajoilla.

----------


## jtm

> TKL:n Wiima Volvo 208 on museoitu.
> 
> Museoinnin takana on noin kymmenen eri puolilta Suomea olevan joukkoliikenneharrastajan ryhmä. Auto on tarkoitus säilyttää alkuperäisessä asussa ja täysin toimintakuntoisena.


Tarkoittaako tuo myös sitä, että se pysyy Tkl:n väreissä ja penkkien kankaita ei muutella siitä mitä ne oli käytön jälkeen?

----------


## GT8N

> Tarkoittaako tuo myös sitä, että se pysyy Tkl:n väreissä ja penkkien kankaita ei muutella siitä mitä ne oli käytön jälkeen?


Tottakai auto säilytetään alkuperäisessä asussa, väritystä ja sisustusta myöten. (Eihän se muuten mitään museointia olisi.) :Laughing:  Tietenkin joidenkin penkkien risat kankaat vaihdetaan ehjiin.

----------


## jtm

Joku kuski sanoi, että #206 museoitaisiin.

----------


## jtm

Kun kysyin asiaa Tkl:tä niin autot #204, #205, #206 ja #209 jatkavat liikenteessä syksyllä uusiin Volvoihin asti. Olen tietänyt asian noin kuukauden pari mutta en ole ikinä muistanut asiaa pistää tänne.

----------


## Jufo

No hyvä että nyt kerroit. Milloin uudet Volvot ovat tulossa?

----------


## jtm

> No hyvä että nyt kerroit. Milloin uudet Volvot ovat tulossa?


Olen kuullut juttua, että lokakuun tienoilla. Pistänpä taas mailia Tkl:lle.

----------


## Ranke

talven vakiautoksi on linjalle 2 laitettu auto 209

----------


## jtm

> talven vakiautoksi on linjalle 2 laitettu auto 209


Veikkan, että mummot eivät tykkää, koska olin viime talvena #207/2 niin mummot puhelivat, että portaita alas/ylös on hankala mennä. En tiedä mutta "mäkä mäkä" mummot valittavat varmasti siitä. Ei se ole muutenkaan järkevää, kun ottaa huomioon Rauhaniemen jossa asuu paljon vanhuksia, Koukkuniemen vanhain kodin ja se toisi lisää kierros aikaa, koska mummot ja papat kiipeävät ja laskeutuvat rappusia ylös/alas niin siinä menee enemmän aikaa pysäkeillä. Tuossa on minun mielestä riittävät perusteet miksi ei Jätti-Wiimaa 2:lle. Jos tuo #209 menisi 2:lle niin mikä tulisi sitten 28:n aamu ja iltapäivä ruuhkaan? Paitsi kylpylässä vieraileville turisteille siinä olisi vähän eksotiikkaa. :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> talven vakiautoksi on linjalle 2 laitettu auto 209


Vai mahtaakohan olla sittenkään? Tässä muutama mahdollisuus (joiden paikkansapitävyys voidaan tarkistaa sitten talvikauden aikana).
#209 -> 16
#206 -> 28
Linjan 2 vahvuutena pelkästään Scaloja.

Jotenkin pidän linjaa 2 täysin epärealistisena kohteena moiselle korkealattiaiselle autolle. Otettakoon huomioon, että aikanaan se oli ensimmäisten vain matalilla linja-autoilla ajettavien linjojen joukossa (tosin silloin linja liikennöi Raholaan).

----------


## Ranke

kun kirjoitin edellisessä viestissäni että 209 tulee linjalle 2 niin siihen tarkennus että olen nähnyt talven autolistat niin siellä tuo 209 oli linjalla 2 mutta vuoroa en muista nyt tähän hätään

----------


## TEP70

Auto 203 on päätynyt Volhoviin, noin 100 km Pietarista itään:

http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/photo/48649/

----------


## jtm

Tässäpä on myynnissä kolme kaunokaista:
http://www.nettikone.com/simpleSearc...rch=Hae+%3E%3E

Tämähän tarkoittaa, että Tkl:llä ei ole kuin #209 ajossa ellei nuo #204 ja #205 ole vielä ajossa. :Icon Frown: 

Luettuani vielä tarkemmin niin siinä luki, että 4 vastaavanlaista bussia myynnissä. Elikä #209 mukaan lukién, mutta se oli vielä ainakin perjantaina ajossa.

----------


## killerpop

> Tässäpä on myynnissä kolme kaunokaista:
> http://www.nettikone.com/simpleSearc...rch=Hae+%3E%3E
> 
> Tämähän tarkoittaa, että Tkl:llä ei ole kuin #209 ajossa ellei nuo #204 ja #205 ole vielä ajossa.
> 
> Luettuani vielä tarkemmin niin siinä luki, että 4 vastaavanlaista bussia myynnissä. Elikä #209 mukaan lukién, mutta se oli vielä ainakin perjantaina ajossa.


Onhan ne vielä, mm #205 oli 6.11. linjalla 26. Kyllähän autoja jo sopii ennakkoon myydä.

----------


## jtm

Jätti-Wiimoilla alkaa huomenna perjantaina viimeinen ajopäivä.

----------


## jtm

Nettikone.com sivustolle oli parin tunnin sisään saatu päivitettyä  Jätti-Wiimoja:

#204: Vm. -91 Hinta 5000 Ajettu 838000km

#205: Vm. -91 Hinta 3000 Ajettu 881000km

#206: Vm. -91 Hinta 3500 Ajettu 880000km

#209: Vm. -91 Hinta 5000 Ajettu 1100000km

Johtuuko Wiimojen hinta erot kunnosta?

----------


## GT8N

> #209: Vm. -91 Hinta 5000 Ajettu 1100000km
> 
> Johtuuko Wiimojen hinta erot kunnosta?


Eikös 209 ole 8/1992.

Kyllä autojen kunto varmasti jonkinverran vaikuttaa hintaan.

----------


## jtm

> Eikös 209 ole 8/1992.


Ilmoituksessa luki, että vuosimalli olisi 1991.

----------


## JSL

#205:"Tässä autossa öljypohja on vaurioitunut (reikä tyhjennystulpan juuressa)" Mikä on rikkonut, onko koneen sisäkalut kunnossa?
#206:"Autossa vaihdelaatikon öljypohjassa pieni vuoto tyhjennystulpan kohdalla"
#204 Ei löydy mainintoja vioista. 
Noista 2:sta ekasta sais varmaan vielä 1:n ehjän, leimaakin jäljellä ens elokuulle asti. Alkavat vaan olla liian vanhoja.

----------


## ollit

TKL:n 208 majailee tällä hetkellä Porvoossa Kipinätien päässä. Otin autosta pari kuvaa ja voin yrittää ne tänne näytille laittaa.

----------


## jtm

Ex Tkl #209 on siirtynyt Vaasan paikallisliikenteen omistukseen.

----------


## killerpop

> Ex Tkl #209 on siirtynyt Vaasan paikallisliikenteen omistukseen.


Niinhän tällä foorumilla on kerrottu jo viikokja sitten. Mutta mille numerolle?

----------


## JSL

Mitäs niille kolmelle kävi, jotka oli nettikoneessa myynnissä? Joko ne lähti paaliin? Ilmoitusta ei ainakaan enää löydy.

----------


## Fiktio

> Mitäs niille kolmelle kävi, jotka oli nettikoneessa myynnissä? Joko ne lähti paaliin? Ilmoitusta ei ainakaan enää löydy.


Varikon reunalla olivat kun tänään ohi ajoin.

----------


## jtm

> Mitäs niille kolmelle kävi, jotka oli nettikoneessa myynnissä? Joko ne lähti paaliin? Ilmoitusta ei ainakaan enää löydy.


Kysyin asiaa ja sain vastaukseksi, että sopimus Nettikone.com:in kanssa on päättynyt. Menevät mahdollisesti AKK:n autojen kanssa myytäväksi viinikan "romuaitaukseen".

----------


## jtm

Parin tunnin sisään oli tullut ilmoitus 3kpl myynnissä olevasta Jätti-Wiimasta nettikoneeseen. Nyt myyjänä on Tmi Jaakko Tuomento. http://www.nettikone.com/viewMachine...machine=733165

----------


## Puolimatala

Mahtaako kellään olla ajantasaista tietoa Jätti-Wiimojen #200 ja #201 olinpaikoista? Muistelisin, että jompikumpi noista on jollain Espoolaisella firmalla tms.? #202 toimii nykyisin matkailuautona Siilinjärvellä.

----------


## jtm

#204 on siirretty Hakalannelliltä Köyliöön. Kävi ilmi ilmoituksesta joka on nettikonneessa.

----------


## JSL

Juu, saman autojobbarin ilmoitus huomattu, kun katsoin erään kuorma-auton ilmoitusta. Romun hinnalla menee, kun niistä rikkinäisistä pyytää 2500.

----------


## Puolimatala

#207 näyttää nykyään vaikuttavan etelänaapurissa, Virossa.

----------


## jtm

> #207 näyttää nykyään vaikuttavan etelänaapurissa, Virossa.


Osaakos joku sanoa missä päin Viroa tämä Alexandr Reisid ajaa?

----------


## vko

> Osaakos joku sanoa missä päin Viroa tämä Alexandr Reisid ajaa?


Osaa. Esimerkiksi Google. Ja lukeehan tuossa linkatussa kuvassakin se oikea vastaus.

Joka siis on Sillamäe maan koilliskulmassa lähellä Venäjän rajaa.

----------


## Tuomas

> #207 näyttää nykyään vaikuttavan etelänaapurissa, Virossa.


Kappas, vanha työvälineenikin (HelB 5015 (ex STA 450 (exex STA 17)) on päätynyt samalle pihalle. Onkohan tuosta Helsingin kartasta paljonkin hyötyä siellä?  :Smile:

----------


## Jompero

> Kappas, vanha työvälineenikin (HelB 5015 (ex STA 450 (exex STA 17)) on päätynyt samalle pihalle. Onkohan tuosta Helsingin kartasta paljonkin hyötyä siellä?


Eipä Sillanmäelaiset taida hirveesti tarvita Helsingin karttaa siellä päin, ellei Helsinki Expert järjestä sielläkin jotakin luurikierroksia :Very Happy:

----------


## Aleksi14

Tälläinen löytyi nettikoneesta: http://www.nettikone.com/viewMachine...machine=784396

----------


## killerpop

ex TKL *#205* havaittu *Helsingissä*  klo 15:20 (11.2.2010) hinattavana  kohti etelää Ruskeasuolla Hämeenlinnanväylän puolella (osuudella Kivihaka-Vihdintien liittymä) . Minne lie matkalla?

----------


## hiiritaikuri

> ex TKL *#205* havaittu *Helsingissä*  klo 15:20 (11.2.2010)


Sama auto makasi 2.2.2010 Iittalan Shellin pihalla. Näytti siltä, että oli ollut siinä jo jonkin aikaa... Kuljettajan ovi laseineen oli rikottu, samoin olivat muutkin ovet rempallaan. Ei muuta kuin korjaukseen ja takaisin ajoon koko komeus!  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Kesäkuinen kuva Virossa sijaitsevasta Jätti-Wiimasta

http://galerii.ytra.eu/displayimage.php?pos=-4356

----------


## jtm

> Kesäkuinen kuva Virossa sijaitsevasta Jätti-Wiimasta
> 
> http://galerii.ytra.eu/displayimage.php?pos=-4356


Aikas siistin näköinen!  :Smile:  Ja vielä Tkl:n ajoiltakin väritystä. Mitäs tuo ajaa?

----------


## Eppu

> Mitäs tuo ajaa?


Mitä ilmeisemmin firma ajaa ainakin näitä linjoja. Eli pääasiallinen toimipiste on Sillamäessä.

----------


## Ozzy

> Mitä ilmeisemmin firma ajaa ainakin näitä linjoja. Eli pääasiallinen toimipiste on Sillamäessä.


Kuten linkittämäsi sivun kohdasta Bussiinfo näkee, noita linjoja ajaa Bussireisid . Wiiman omistaja Aleksandr Reisid on enemmänkin pelkkä autojobbari ja ostaa halvalla ja myy Venäjälle kalliilla. Linjaliikennettä niillä ei ole.Koululaiskuljetuksia kylläkin.
Ihmeen kauan tuo Wiima on niillä ollut. Samoin kilvet 902 ATL on olleet ex - Lönnberg Royalilla
pitempään. Se on onkin ainakin 8. Suomesta uinut auto ,jolla on nuo kilvet.

----------


## Eppu

> Kuten linkittämäsi sivun kohdasta Bussiinfo näkee, noita linjoja ajaa Bussireisid . Wiiman omistaja Aleksandr Reisid on enemmänkin pelkkä autojobbari ja ostaa halvalla ja myy Venäjälle kalliilla. Linjaliikennettä niillä ei ole.Koululaiskuljetuksia kylläkin.
> Ihmeen kauan tuo Wiima on niillä ollut. Samoin kilvet 902 ATL on olleet ex - Lönnberg Royalilla
> pitempään. Se on onkin ainakin 8. Suomesta uinut auto ,jolla on nuo kilvet.


Joo, mutta ainakin tässä kuvassa firman omistama ex. turkulainen näyttäisi olevan tuolla Sillamäen kaupunkilinjalla 34. Itse puheenaiheena olevasta teli-wiimasta ei silti varsinaisesti tiedä että mitä ajoja sen osaksi koituu.

----------


## Ozzy

Alihankintahommia tuo. Se on kuitenkin selkeesti "venäläisfirma", jolle ei  edes
Itä-Virumaan runsaasta venäläisväestöstä huolimatta kunnallisten linjojen ajoa anneta.
Ts. firman johdolla kielikokeet käymättä ja kansalaisuus puuttuu sen myötä.
Tämä paikallisten harrastajien kertomaa.

----------


## GT8N

> Wiiman omistaja Aleksandr Reisid on enemmänkin pelkkä autojobbari ja ostaa halvalla ja myy Venäjälle kalliilla.


Kuvasta tulikin heti mieleen, että kauankohan auto mahtaa pysyä Virossa, kun kyseisen kuvan kuvaajan selän takana on Vironpuolen tulli- ja rajavartioasema.

----------


## jtm

Ex. TKL #208 havaittu 6.8 Savon keskuspurkaamolla  :Eek:

----------


## Jykke

> Ex. TKL #208 havaittu 6.8 Savon keskuspurkaamolla


Eipäs lietsota paniikkia. Onneksi kuitenkin ihan varaosa/tutustumiskäynnillä  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

> Eipäs lietsota paniikkia. Onneksi kuitenkin ihan varaosa/tutustumiskäynnillä


Piti vähän vain kiusoitella  :Very Happy:  Olin itse kyydissä, kun mentiin ja tultiin purkaamolta  :Razz:

----------


## Jompero

Ex. TKL:ät 204 ja 206 olivat lähdössä eilen Helsingistä Tallinnaan uuden omistajan luo, tosin vain 206 ehti illan Tallinnan laivaan. 204:ään tuli tekninen vika ja se pääsi hinurin avustuksella lähtemään vasta tänään laivalla Tallinnaan. Bussitrokarien mukaan nämä autot tulevat jäämään Tallinnan paikallisliikenteeseen.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ex. TKL:ät 204 ja 206 olivat lähdössä eilen Helsingistä Tallinnaan uuden omistajan luo, tosin vain 206 ehti illan Tallinnan laivaan. 204:ään tuli tekninen vika ja se pääsi hinurin avustuksella lähtemään vasta tänään laivalla Tallinnaan. Bussitrokarien mukaan nämä autot tulevat jäämään Tallinnan paikallisliikenteeseen.


Sunnuntaina olen Tallinnassa ja teen yhden bussimatkankin linjalla 18 - saas nähdä josko jokin Tallinnan Wiimoista pistää silmään ja pääsee kameralle.

Video tulossa ainakin raitiovaunuista ja lähijunista. Trollikalla menin viime maanantaina, niistäkin videoista voisi joitakin Youtubeen laittaa.

----------


## Eppu

> Ex. TKL:ät 204 ja 206 olivat lähdössä eilen Helsingistä Tallinnaan uuden omistajan luo, tosin vain 206 ehti illan Tallinnan laivaan. 204:ään tuli tekninen vika ja se pääsi hinurin avustuksella lähtemään vasta tänään laivalla Tallinnaan. Bussitrokarien mukaan nämä autot tulevat jäämään Tallinnan paikallisliikenteeseen.


Sangen kiintoisaa. Millekäs firmalle tarkkaan ottaen olis menossa? TAK tuskin kuitenkaan on kyseessä, en usko että ottaisivat näin vanhoja autoja. Lähinnä tulisi mieleen jokin maakunnan liikennöitsijä kuten Atko-konserni tai Temptrans. MRP on myös tietysti mahdollinen - ja onhan heillä jo näemmä entiset Taklit #409, #414 ja #419.

----------


## Jompero

> Sangen kiintoisaa. Millekäs firmalle tarkkaan ottaen olis menossa? TAK tuskin kuitenkaan on kyseessä, en usko että ottaisivat näin vanhoja autoja. Lähinnä tulisi mieleen jokin maakunnan liikennöitsijä kuten Atko-konserni tai Temptrans. MRP on myös tietysti mahdollinen - ja onhan heillä jo näemmä entiset Taklit #409, #414 ja #419.


En tiedä mitään siitä kelle ovat menossa, eivätkä bussitrokaritkaan olleet tietävinään asiasta enempää kun että Tallinnaan olisivat jäämässä. Eiköhän ole melko varmaa, että Viroon kuitenkin jäävät, tuskin niitä sieltä nyt enää Itärajan taakse kaupataan, koska olisihan se onnistunut Suomestakin käsin. Missäköhän nuo ovat majailleet TKL:än palveluksen jälkeen, kuulemma Harjavalta olivat ne Helsinkiin ajaneet?

----------


## killerpop

> Missäköhän nuo ovat majailleet TKL:än palveluksen jälkeen, kuulemma Harjavalta olivat ne Helsinkiin ajaneet?


Köyliötä veikkaisin, tarkemmin ottaen tässä kohtaa radan varressa. Ainakin ko paikassa tuo #204 oli pitkään myytävänä.

----------


## killerpop

Kaivelin arkistoista ko autojen kuvat mitä löytyi ja niitähän tuli 42 kpl. Valitettavasti sisäkuvia taasen ei sitten löytynyt kuin yhdestä, etenkin kun 4 ensimmäistä poikkesivat sisäväritykseltään ja penkkikankaaltaankin myöhemmistä.

Tässäpä vielä linkit:
#200 (2 kpl), #201 (8 kpl), #202 (2 kpl), #203 (2 kpl), 
#204 (5 kpl), #205 (2 kpl), #206 (4 kpl), 
#207 (4 kpl), #208 (6 kpl) ja #209 (7 kpl)

----------


## Jufo

> Kaivelin arkistoista ko autojen kuvat mitä löytyi ja niitähän tuli 42 kpl. Valitettavasti sisäkuvia taasen ei sitten löytynyt kuin yhdestä, etenkin kun 4 ensimmäistä poikkesivat sisäväritykseltään ja penkkikankaaltaankin myöhemmistä.


Joo, ja autoissa #204 - #206 oli purppura-turkoosi värimaailma kun taas autoissa #207 - #209 kahta eri purppuran sävyä.

Löysin omista arkistoistani pari kuvaa ja yhden videon autoista #204 ja #206 sekä ulkoa että sisältä. Kuvauspäivä 23.8.2004, jolloin molemmat autot olivat vierailemassa linjalla 1. Laitoin kuvat alla olevaan osoitteeseen. Pahoittelen huonoa laatua, kun en juuri busseja kuvaile.

http://koti.mbnet.fi/sunu/

----------

